# Ist Blizzard mit Schnottz zu weit gegangen?



## Magogan (25. April 2011)

Hiho,

ich wollte euch mal fragen, wie ihr das seht? Dass Schnottz eine deutliche Anspielung auf ... ihr wisst schon wen ... ist, sollte ja klar sein. Meint ihr, Blizzard ist damit zu weit gegangen? 

Also ich habe mich gar nicht wohl gefühlt, als ich diese Questreihe gemacht habe. Weiß auch nicht, damals ist halt viel zu viel viel zu schlimmes passiert ... sich daran erinnert zu fühlen ist ja nicht wirklich Sinn eines Eastereggs, weil das soll eher lustig sein, statt traurig zu machen.

Aber nun seid ihr dran: Wie denkt ihr darüber?

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Schnottz? Sagt mir überhaupt nichts. 



> Man beachte seine Frisur und den "Modeismus" bzw. auf English Fashionism der ja eine Anspielung auf das andere ismus sein soll. Sein treuester gefährt heißt "Gobbel" ist ja klar auf wen das eine Anspielung sein soll


So jetzt hab ichs geschnallt, und ich muss sagen, es interessiert mich überhaupt nicht. Es gibt tausende Parodien über sowas, also warum sollte es mich kümmern, wenn Blizz meint sich dem anzuschließen?


----------



## gelga (25. April 2011)

wer ist schnottz?
und was ist das für eine questreihe?


----------



## Xan on Fire (25. April 2011)

Ihr wisst schon wen? Lord Voldemort?

Mal im Ernst: Im Amiland wird das bei weitem nicht so eng gesehen wie in Deutschland. Ausserdem ist es ja mehr eine Randerscheinung und im Großen und Ganzen eine Anspielung auf die Indiana Jones Filme. Und da waren die Nazis nun mal die Bösen. Ich finde nicht, dass sie das übertrieben haben. Und das du "ihr wisst schon wen" schreibst find ich arg überzogen, wenn nicht sogar etwas lächerlich...


----------



## skyline930 (25. April 2011)

Manche Leute fühlen sich echt von allem auf den Schlips getreten.


----------



## White_Sky (25. April 2011)

gelga schrieb:


> wer ist schnottz?
> und was ist das für eine questreihe?



In Uldum, eine Anspielung auf Indiana Jones.

TE: Nein, eigentlich nicht. Ich finde es noch akzeptabel. Da gibt es wirklich schlimmere Sachen in WoW (Stichwort: Vorgebirge des Hügellands mit den Menschenfeld).


----------



## Contemptio (25. April 2011)

Meint ihr Hitler?

Ups, komm ich jetzt ins Gefängnis weil ich das böse Wort gesagt habe?^^


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Contemptio schrieb:


> Meint ihr Hitler?
> 
> Ups, komm ich jetzt ins Gefängnis weil ich das böse Wort gesagt habe?^^



Nein, nun gibt es ein Hausbesuch vom Doktor Zam.


----------



## Kyries (25. April 2011)

Ich finde es überhaupt nicht übertrieben ich versteh immer noch nicht warum wir Deutschen immer so "oh nein bloss nicht drüber reden" drauss machen. 

Ich mein das ist ein teil unserer vergangenheit das ist passiert und kann man nicht ändern ich versteh nicht warum man da soooooo spießig gegenüber sein sollte


----------



## Magogan (25. April 2011)

Xan schrieb:


> Im Amiland wird das bei weitem nicht so eng gesehen wie in Deutschland. Ausserdem ist es ja mehr eine Randerscheinung und im Großen und Ganzen eine Anspielung auf die Indiana Jones Filme. Und da waren die Nazis nun mal die Bösen. Ich finde nicht, dass sie das übertrieben haben. Und das du "ihr wisst schon wen" schreibst find ich arg überzogen, wenn nicht sogar etwas lächerlich...



Naja, Randerscheinung? Der hat doch ziemlich viele Quests ...

Ich weiß auch nicht, ich fühle mich nicht so wohl, wenn ich den Namen sage oder schreibe, wieso weiß ich nicht, ich lass es deshalb lieber meist ...


----------



## hajuki (25. April 2011)

Übrigens, Chaplin hat auch ne Parodie drüber gemacht, fühlst du dich da auch unwohl die anzuschauen?


----------



## Kisala666 (25. April 2011)

Also da steh ich ihrgend wie aufm schlauch auf wenn soll das den ne anspielung sein ?


----------



## The Reverend (25. April 2011)

Eigtl ist mir das gar net aufgefallen echt.

Naja und das Thema Hitler und so, wurde teilweise schon schlimmer durch den dreck gezogen wenn ich es so sagen darf.


----------



## Leang (25. April 2011)

ich versteh nur bahnhof, auf wen oder was soll der ne anspielung sein?


----------



## TertiumNoctis (25. April 2011)

Ich finds immer wieder amüsant wie sich manche Leute heute noch den Kopf darüber zerreißen.

Das ist nun schon über 60 Jahre her, wie lange sollen wir uns eigentlich dafür schuldig fühlen was dieses kleinhirn damals verbrochen hat ? Sollen sie doch nen Hitler Verschnitt in WoW einbauen, mich kratzt das nicht die Bohne. Ich lach über alles mögliche was mit Hitler zu tun hat. Klar es sind viele Menschen durch in gestorben aber dafür kann meine wenigkeit nun wirklich nichts. Soll ich mich dafür schuldig fühlen das ich deutscher bin ? Wenn ja dann frag ich mich wie schäbig sich ein Russe fühlen muss, oder ein Chinese. Denn durch Stalin und diesen Chinesen (name ist mir gerade entfallen) sind weit mehr Menschen umgekommen als durch Hitler. 

Meine meinung dazu. 

btw: fand die q-reihe einfach so gut das ich sie mit jedem twink auch gemacht hab


----------



## wullewu (25. April 2011)

HITLER !

hab ich jetzt was verbrochen? -_-
manmanman, wie sich manche leute aufführen,unglaublich, stellt das tätervolk denken ab!


----------



## Leang (25. April 2011)

achso, mh, muss ich mal bei gelegenheit vorbeischauen, iwie hab ich keine gemeinsamkeit entdeckt als ich dort gequestet hab.^^


----------



## Hosaka (25. April 2011)

Der Mann hieß Mao Tse Tung und war wirklich noch schlimmer.


----------



## TertiumNoctis (25. April 2011)

Hosaka schrieb:


> Der Mann hieß Mao Tse Tung und war wirklich noch schlimmer.



Danke dir, um die uhrzeit bin ich leider nimmer so ganz fit ^^


----------



## heiduei (25. April 2011)

schonmal switch gesehen ??? xD


----------



## Hrum (25. April 2011)

das der truthahn gobbel heißt, liegt wohl daran(das ist meiner meinung nach die logischere erklärung) das die zoologische bezeichnung für truthahn auf englisch gobbler ist


----------



## Budegirl (25. April 2011)

Kann jemand bitte mal nen Screenshot oder so von diesem Schnottz und seinem Haustier posten???

Ich finde da niemanden in Uldum, der wie Hitler oder Goebbels aussieht.......


Schlimm finde ich nicht, wenn geschichtliche Ereignisse in einem Rollenspiel als Easteregg präsentiert werden. Solange nichts verheerlichendes zu finden ist.
Und solange nicht irgendein NPC oder sein Haustier mit erhobenem rechten Arm irgendwelche Parolen brüllt oder Tatsachen in Frage stellt, ist doch alles in Ordnung.

Ich finde es auch nicht so prickelnd, das Paris Hilton per Easteregg in WoW vertreten ist, auf der anderen Seite finde ich die Anspielung auf Lady Gaga sehr cool und gelungen =)
So hat jeder das eine oder andere Easteregg, über das er schmunzeln, aber auch Eastereggs, über die er enttäuscht sein kann ^^


(für grammatikalische Fehler übernehme ich keine Haftung!)


----------



## Magogan (25. April 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich fühle mich bei dem Thema nicht so ganz wohl ... und ich weiß nicht, wieso. Aber schuldig dafür fühle ich mich nicht 

Den Film mit Charlie Chaplin habe ich auch gesehen, die Botschaft am Ende fand ich toll, war aber zu schön, um wahr zu sein =(


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. April 2011)

Geht ja nicht darum, dass Adolf verehrt wird, sondern er wird durch den Dreck gezogen und lächerlich gemacht. Das find ich okay.


----------



## Fröstler (26. April 2011)

An den TE .. wieso schreibst du nicht einfach dass du Hitler meinst? Ich mein dass ist doch kein Verbrechen, wenn du den Namen schreibst. Stell dir vor es gibt sogar manche Menschen auf der Welt die heißen immernoch so. Erstaunlich oder? 

Zum Thema: Also mir selber ist das noch nicht aufgefallen, dass Schnottz auf Hitler hinweisen soll. Aber nachdem ihr mich draufhingewiesen habt, kann ich sagen... Ja ihr habt Recht, scheint auf ihn zugeschnitten sein.

An diejenigen die nicht wissen was gemeint ist: Hier geht es um Schnottz, der in Uldum in der südwestlichsten Ecke sein Dorf hat. Der Ort heißt auch Schnottz Landeplatz. Man hat ein paar Quests bei ihm. 

Wo ich jetz im nachhinein an die Quests bei ihm denke... die passen wirklich zu ihm. ^^ Ich sag nur Stauffenberg Attentat ( In WoW wird Schnottz ja auch fast getötet, woraufhin man gehängt werden soll , aber der Harrison Jones rettet kurz vor der Hinrichtung einen, der wiederum eine Anspielung auf Indiana Jones ist... 

Also ist das im gesamten so ne Mischung aus Hitler+Indiana Jones Anspielung. ^^


----------



## Sakthena (26. April 2011)

Schnottz kommt auch im Anfangsgebiet der Goblins vor - und jetzt? Sind die Goblins jetzt alle böse?

Man kann's auch übertreiben, Bewusstsein über die Vergangenheit und daraus gelernt zu haben sollte jeder - sich immer noch schuldig fühlen zwei Generationen danach ist aber wohl übertrieben. Und mir ist die Anspielung auf Hitler auch nicht als solche aufgefallen, das interessanteste in diesem thread ist eigtl die Auflistung derer, die noch grausamer als Hitler sind - und die Tatsache, dass sich keines dieser Völker heute noch schuldig fühlt. Weder die Chinesen, noch die Russen oder die Amerikaner (Ich sag nur Atombomben über Japan, Napalm und andere fiese Sachen in Vietnam). Da erscheint unser Diktator manchmal wie ein Musterknabe dagegen - ohne seine Handlungen in Schutz nehmen oder schön reden zu wollen. Der Kerl hat ohne Frage scheiße gebaut, so wie andere auch.


----------



## Runenleser (26. April 2011)

Da blizz sich bei der questreihe an den Indiana Jones filmen orientieren und nunmal die antagonisten meisten mitglieder des 3. reiches sind in selbigen ist die anspielung keinesfalls schlimm. und der name gobbels bezieht sich wohl eher auf die geräusche die ein truthahn macht (im englischen to gobble)


----------



## babbelfisch (26. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Nein, nun gibt es ein Hausbesuch vom Doktor Zam.



Wenn das bestaetigt ist, dann will ich das "boese wort" auch mal ganz 'laut' schreiben....


----------



## Tikume (26. April 2011)

Budegirl schrieb:


> Kann jemand bitte mal nen Screenshot oder so von diesem Schnottz und seinem Haustier posten???



http://www.wowpedia.org/Commander_Schnottz


Mal schaun wie lange der Thread durchhält. Früher oder später schlagen sich paar Leute die Köpfe ein oder irgendjemand behauptet der Holocaust wäre nie geschehn.


----------



## Hagrid (26. April 2011)

_Warum sollte man sich dafür schuldig fühlen? 

Gut das die Deutschen ihn eigendlich unterstüzt haben aber diese Schuld ist auch beglichen für ihn jezt als person und von der Nationalität her bestimmt nicht der war doch Östreicher und konnte da nicht an eben diese macht und unterstüzung gelangen der war doch von kindertagen gestört 

Was solls die Franzosen haben auch keine schuldgefühle wegen Napoleon oder wie schon andre sagten die Russen usw gehört eben zu den vergangenheiten mancher Länder und zeig mir mal einer irgendein Land was so was noch nie hatte das die falschen leute unterstüzt wurden _von daher versteh ich deine sorgen nicht Magogan  

Ps: Ihr wisst schon wer hat mich auch rätseln lassen dachte auch der Dunkle Lord


----------



## TheStormrider (26. April 2011)

Sagen euch Stermann und Grissemann was? z.B. mit ihrer Deutschen Kochshow? Das ist wahre Satire:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wGPGSyCreJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shaila (26. April 2011)

Aber nur weil er etwas gegen diese Anspielung hat, ist das doch keine Vorraussetzung dafür, dass er sich für irgendetwas schuldig fühlt, was das damalige Regime in Deutschland verbrochen hat? Verstehe garnicht, warum das dem TE hier so viele unterstellen. Ist so eine Sache mit den Nazi Anspielungen. Die einen denken eben, es ist nicht ganz moralisch korrekt, weil es eben grausige Taten waren, die aber geschichtlich gesehen nicht lange her sind (wiegesagt, im geschichtlichen Rahmen). Anderen ist es egal und andere finden es lustig.

Ich zähle zu denen, denen es relativ egal ist. Ich kann zwar nicht über Naziwitze lachen, aber ich verteufle diese Anspielung da jetzt auch nicht. Was aber wichtig ist zu erwähnen, dass wir uns vielleicht nicht mehr schuldig fühlen müssen, vollkommen richtig. Aber wir dürfen nicht vergessen, darum geht es. Und vorallem darum, WAS wir nicht vergessen sollen: Nämlich die Grausamkeit dieser Taten, dass dies alles passiert ist, völlig unabhängig wer es wann irgendwie irgendwo unter welchen Umständen auch getan hat. Es geht da nicht um nationalen Stolz, sondern um moralische Grundwerte, die es zu bewahren gilt.


----------



## Topfkopf (26. April 2011)

Oh gott, ein Charakter aus einem Fantasy MMORPG sieht mit sehr viel Fantasie aus wie ein Österreicher der vor 70 Jahren einen Haufen volldeppen in die Eiswüste Russlands geschickt hat, und ganz nebenbei noch ein paar millionen Juden ausgelöscht hat... Jepp, wir werden alle sterben.

Ist schonmal jemandem aufgefallen das wir Deutschen die einzigen sind die wegen nem Holocaust rumheulen? Das wir die einzigen sind die sich noch in die Hosen scheißen wenn die Juden und die KZ erwähnt werden?

Heult irgendein Spanier den Inkanachfahren hinterher die die damals alle wegen dem Gold abgeschlachtet haben? Kümmert sich auch nur ein Engländer um die "Maximalpigmentierten Afroamerikanischen Mitbürger" die über 3 Jahrhunderte versklavt und massenweise getötet wurden? Interessiert sich auch nur ein Ami dafür was aus den Leuten wird die z.B. in Kuba oder Vietnam leben müssen und damals im Krieg von den Soladten vergewaltigt und massakriert wurden? Jammert auch nur ein Christ über die vielen "Hexen" und "Ketzer" die die katholische Kirche gelyncht hat? Und was ist mit den Opfern des römischen Reiches, interessiert Italien sich dafür? Und die Türken sind auch keine Englein, die hatten früher ihre Art von Juden daunten die genauso ausgelöscht wurden (mir fällt grade deren Name nicht ein, wurden aber genauso behandelt wie die Juden, wie Dreck und abgeschlachtet)

Nicht das ich den bzw die vielen Holocausts runterspielen will, ich frage mich nur warum wir immer Buckeln müssen und ganz lieb sein müssen. Die Amerikanische Flagge ist so von Blut getränkt das kriegt nichtmal Meister Propper wieder raus, aber wehe ich hol mal Urgroßopas Reichsflagge raus, dann gibs haue. Bush, einer der größten Massenmörder und kriegstreiber im Auftrag der Ölindustrie überhaupt, wenn ich sage "ich mag Bush" nimmt da keiner Notiz von, würde ich aber sagen "ich mag Hitler" dann ständen sofort die Sittenwächter alias Verfassungsschutz vor der Tür (nicht das ich das je sagen würde, der war ein totaler Trottel (abgesehen von der Tatsache das der massenmörder war)-.-)

Fakt ist doch, jedes Land hat seinen Holocaust gehabt. KZ´s wurden nicht in Deutschland erfunden, die gabs in Südamerika von den Spaniern, die da die Indios auslöschten. Und die engländer hatten ihre auch so um die Zeit für die oben erwähnten maximalpigmentierten. Aber juckt das einen? Weiß irgendwer wer damals diese ganzen Volksmorde angeordnet hat? Nein. Aber wehe wir Deutschen, wir mit unseren Hitler, der selber nichtmal Deutscher war, wenn wir mal was machen müssen wir sofort große Entschuldigungsansprachen halten und vor tausenden Holocaust monumenten niederknien und den Boden küssen (diese Monumente erinnern natürlich nur an den Deutschen Holocaust, nicht an die anderen). Es wird mal Zeit das wir diese Leine abnehmen, uns nichtmehr eine Schuld einreden lassen de wir nicht zu tragen haben.

Habe ich einen Juden umgebracht? Habt ihr kranke perverse Experimente mit polnischen Kriegsgefangenen gemacht? Nein, das waren unsere groß und urgroßeltern die sich von einem Größenwahnsinnigen Volldeppen dazu haben verleiten lassen. Warum soll ich mich also immer entschuldigen oder mich schuldig fühlen?

Ich fordere noch mehr Schnottz auftritte, und Gobbels soll auf Tour gehen, streifen wir die Schuldketten ab und leben mal wieder frei!


----------



## Neritia (26. April 2011)

ganz ehrlich bei der questreihe dachte ich zuerst an einen emo dem man seinen kajal weggenommen hat (von der frisur her und so) und gar ned an hitler oO und bei gobbel dacht ich auch in erster linie nicht an damalige menschen sondern wirklich an die englische übersetzung oO 

ich finds oft wirklich seltsam wieviel man in ein bild oder ein wort reininterpretieren kann vorallem so viel negatives...mir war zwar schnottz ein unsympathischer charakter im spiel aber naja mit sowas muss man leben mit höllschrei werd ich auch noch ned wirklich warm *hust*

beim TE stand ich auch erst am schlauch und dachte: toll lord voldemord wurde ins spiel integriert zeigt mir wo 


ich glaube solange die deutschen noch schuldgefühle haben für etwas dass die heutige generation nicht verantworten kann wird sowas auch immer für viele störend sein...ganz ehrlich das thema WKII macht mich zwar auch betroffen aber ich fühle mich nicht schuldig für das, was meine vorfahren getan haben, ich war ja ned da, und wer weiß wie unser eins damals reagiert oder gehandelt hätte... 
vergessen darf es klar nicht werden, aber sich deshalb schuldgefühle einreden, und sich bei jedem anzeichen von anspielung auf das thema schuldig fühlen? ich weiß ja ned...
diktaturen gehören zu jeder geschichte der welt...manchmal ist es sogar heute noch aktuell (Wenn auch leicht versteckt würd ich behaupten) aber warum soll sich ein komplettes volk für etwas noch immer verantworlich fühlen das schon etwas lange her ist? 
ich finde es eher zum nachdenken wenn man sich die politische lage in manchen ländern ansieht und man merkt dass es noch immer einen regen zuwachs dieser politischen richtung gibt...soetwas würd mich eher nachdenklich stimmen, als jz eine figur in einem spiel...

EDIT: müssen sich meine kinder auch schuldig fühlen wenn ich als kind einen ameisenhaufen zerstört hab?


----------



## chupha23 (26. April 2011)

also ich fand die ganze questreihe richtig lustig musste mir danach direkt indiana jones und die bundeslade anschauen ^^

die anspielung auf die nazis sollte man nicht zu ernst nehmen ja es war schlimm aber in amerika sind se halt noch richtig erlaubt leider 

lassen wir den amys ihren kleinen sieg die bekommen ja eh momentan im weltrat die hucke voll


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. April 2011)

Mir hat die Reihe gefallen,und SO schlimm ist das auch nicht.Was passiert ist kann man nicht ändern.


----------



## Grushdak (26. April 2011)

Naja, worauf diese Questreihe anspielt, sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein, der die Idiana Jones Filme kennt 
(zumindest den, bei dem es um die Bundeslade geht).

Wer diesen Film nicht kennt, kann mit diesem Kerl Schnottz eigentlich überhaupt nix anfangen -
wird auch keine Parallelen sehen.

Und wie schon gesagt wurde, es ist zwar sehr schlimm, was damals geschehen ist.
Es hat auch dauerhafte Spuren hinterlassen (wird nie vergessen sein)
Es darf sowas nie wieder geschehen.
Dennoch sind die Deutschen die, 
die am Meisten auf ihre Vergangenheit hinweisen müssen und in ihrem Eigenlleid baden.

Ich fand die Anspielung ingame nun nicht so schlimm - oder so -
daß was sehr Negatives darin zu sehen ist.
Da gibt es an anderen Stellen ingame paar schlimmere (aktuellere) Sachen.
Wir wäre es denn z.B. mit Rassendiskriminierung, Alk oder Kannibalismus? 

greetz & gn8


----------



## Recundis (26. April 2011)

Also ich finde die Haris Pilton in Shattrath um einiges schlimmer! Sie kommt daher, man steht nichts ahnend in der Taverne und schwupps! Hast du eine vollkommen überteuerte Tasche gekaufst! Also das geht echt zu weit.


----------



## Moolein (26. April 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Heult irgendein Spanier den Inkanachfahren hinterher die die damals alle wegen dem Gold abgeschlachtet haben? Kümmert sich auch nur ein Engländer um die "Maximalpigmentierten Afroamerikanischen Mitbürger" die über 3 Jahrhunderte versklavt und massenweise getötet wurden? Interessiert sich auch nur ein Ami dafür was aus den Leuten wird die z.B. in Kuba oder Vietnam leben müssen und damals im Krieg von den Soladten vergewaltigt und massakriert wurden? Jammert auch nur ein Christ über die vielen "Hexen" und "Ketzer" die die katholische Kirche gelyncht hat? Und was ist mit den Opfern des römischen Reiches, interessiert Italien sich dafür? Und die Türken sind auch keine Englein, die hatten früher ihre Art von Juden daunten die genauso ausgelöscht wurden (mir fällt grade deren Name nicht ein, wurden aber genauso behandelt wie die Juden, wie Dreck und abgeschlachtet)



Meinst du vielleicht die Kurden?


Also ganz ehrlich, ich kenne zwar die Indiana Jones-Filme, aber ich habe bei Schnottz nicht einen Moment an Hitler gedacht oder erkannt, dass der Typ irgendwas mit Nazis zu tun haben soll und der Truthahn hieß bei mir Gubbel. Darüber habe ich allerdings herzlich gelacht. Gerade weil Truthähne nicht unbedingt Gubbelfleisch haben.


----------



## Pangon (26. April 2011)

Moolein schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich, ich kenne zwar die Indiana Jones-Filme, aber ich habe bei Schnottz nicht einen Moment an Hitler gedacht oder erkannt, dass der Typ irgendwas mit Nazis zu tun haben soll



Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht.

Ganz ehrlich mir ist das überhaupt ned aufgefallen. Und ich musste auch erst mich dran erinnern wie Schnottz aussah um langsam die Erinnerungen zurück zu bekommen. Ich weiß ned was manche daran so schlimm finden und es auch schlimm finden den Namen von Hitler aus zusprechen :/.

Naja. Ich finde Blizzard ist damit nicht zu weit geangen


----------



## madmurdock (26. April 2011)

Nein. Hast du btw die Indy Filme gesehen?


----------



## Grimbär (26. April 2011)

Unsere "dunkle" Vergangenheit wird nich so schnell ausgelöscht werden. Keine Ahnung warum ich könnt viele Geschichtliche Ereignisse aufzählen, die mehr Opfer und Verbrechen an der Menschlickeit aufzeigen. _
Mao Tse_-_tung gehört dazu, Stalin, Hitler uvm. Aktuelle ereignisse z.b. wäre Japan da werden die Leute angelogen nach strich und Faden. 
Und was war mit Tschernobyl totgeschwiegen bis es nicht mehr ging. Von wegen MENSCHLICHKEIT mit dem Finger auf andere
zeigen können sie alle. Aber vor ihrer eigenen Türe kehren tut keiner.

Kleiner auszug aus dem Geschichtsbuch :

_
*Anerkannte Völkermorde in der Geschichte*

Aufstand der Herero und Nama – 1904–1908 – Kolonialkrieg zwischen deutschen Truppen und den Völkern der Herero und Nama in Deutsch-Südwestafrika, der nach der Niederschlagung des Aufstandes in einen Völkermord durch die deutsche Kolonialmacht mündete.
Die Ereignisse von 1915 im Zusammenhang mit dem Zerfall des Osmanischen Reiches, wie der Völkermord an den Armeniern, den Pontosgriechen und den Assyrern, die von weiteren Verfolgungen und Vertreibungen in den Jahren bis 1923 begleitet waren.
Holocaust – 1939–1945 – Völkermord an den Juden in der Zeit des Nationalsozialismus
Völkermord in Burundi – 1965 und 1972 – Völkermord durch Tutsi an Hutu, ca. 100.000 bis 300.000 Tote
Völkermord in Ruanda – 1994 – in annähernd 100 Tagen töteten Angehörige der Hutu-Mehrheit 800.000, also etwa 75 Prozent der in Ruanda lebenden Tutsi-Minderheit sowie moderate Hutu, die sich am Völkermord nicht beteiligten oder sich aktiv dagegen einsetzten.
Massaker von Srebrenica - Juli 1995 - In der Gegend von Srebrenica wurden im Juli 1995 bis zu 8000 Bosniaken – vor allem Männer und Jungen zwischen 12 und 77 Jahren – getötet.
 Einen Sonderfall stellen die Ereignisse während der Herrschaft der Roten Khmer in Kambodscha von 1975 bis 1979 dar. Da sich diese gegen die Bevölkerung des eigenen Landes richtete, ist hier auch der Begriff „Autogenozid“ (sinngemäß ungefähr „Selbstvölkermord“) angewandt worden. Beim Vorgehen der Roten Khmer gegenüber abgrenzbaren Gruppen wie z. B. den muslimischen Cham jedoch greift die Definition des Völkermordes.

Und Inquisition will auch keiner gehört haben ? Dann lest mal nach :

http://de.wikipedia....iki/Inquisition 

oder was zum Henker is der Ku-Klux-Klan ?!

http://de.wikipedia....ki/Ku-Klux-Klan
_

/ironie OFF
_


----------



## Morcan (26. April 2011)

Kyries schrieb:


> Ich finde es überhaupt nicht übertrieben ich versteh immer noch nicht warum wir Deutschen immer so "oh nein bloss nicht drüber reden" drauss machen.
> 
> Ich mein das ist ein teil unserer vergangenheit das ist passiert und kann man nicht ändern ich versteh nicht warum man da soooooo spießig gegenüber sein sollte



Und eben wegen dieser duckmäuserischen Haltung vieler Deutschen (den Thread-Erstellers inbegriffen ) werden wir von vielen Ländern weiter damit aufgezogen, damit wir ja schön viele Schuldgefühle haben...es scheint ja zu wirken.





Hrum schrieb:


> das der truthahn gobbel heißt, liegt wohl daran(das ist meiner meinung nach die logischere erklärung) das die zoologische bezeichnung für truthahn auf englisch gobbler ist



Könnte dann auch noch eine Anspielung auf Gobbels in South Park sein, den Timmy sich als "Haustier" hielt...


----------



## Laeneus (26. April 2011)

Ach, der soll eine Anspielung auf Hitler sein? Das ist mir wirklich nicht aufgefallen. Ich dachte bisher, er soll einfach nur einen Nazi darstellen. Aber so schlimm ist das doch nicht, immerhin waren solche Hitler unter anderem schon in Kinderserien zu sehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So lang er nichts verherrlicht hab ich kein Problem damit. Er bekommt ja am Ende auch sein Fett weg. Und andere Nationen haben teilweise mehr Anspielungen ertragen müssen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (26. April 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich gar nicht wohl gefühlt, als ich diese Questreihe gemacht habe. Weiß auch nicht, damals ist halt viel zu viel viel zu schlimmes passiert ... sich daran erinnert zu fühlen ist ja nicht wirklich Sinn eines Eastereggs, weil das soll eher lustig sein, statt traurig zu machen.




Hab zu der angesprochenen Zeit noch lange nicht gelebt. Hab also kein Problem damit.

Darüber hinaus stell ich es mir sehr schwierig vor, wenn man so sensibel ist, ein Spiel mit Äxten, Schwertern, Burgen usw. zu spielen. Diese Waffen wurden in sehr blutigen Jahrhunderten der menschlichen Geschichte genutzt.

Genauso könnte man, wenn man in SW eine Ratte sieht, sich an die Pest in Hamburg erinnert fühlen. Stadt, Hafen, Ratten --> Pest in Hamburg.

Ist nur ein Spiel und Geschichte ist dazu da, um aus ihr zu lernen und nicht sie zu verdrängen und tabuisieren.


----------



## Anvy (26. April 2011)

Also meiner Meinung nach: Hätte ich dieses hier NIE gelesen, wäre mir nie aufgefallen, dass es eine Parodie sein soll. oO
Habe auch von keinem bissher gehört, dass es eine Anspielung auf Hitler sein soll. Scheint auch einigen so gegangen zu sein, dass es ihnen nicht aufgefallen ist. ^^


----------



## Fedaykin (26. April 2011)

Anvy schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung nach: Hätte ich dieses hier NIE gelesen, wäre mir nie aufgefallen, dass es eine Parodie sein soll. oO
> Habe auch von keinem bissher gehört, dass es eine Anspielung auf Hitler sein soll. Scheint auch einigen so gegangen zu sein, dass es ihnen nicht aufgefallen ist. ^^



Moment. Das geht nun an dich, und all die anderen Komiker hier in diesem Thread.

Ihr habt alle brav Uldum durchgequestet und euch ist nie, aber wirklich niemals in den Sinn gekommen, dass es sich bei Uldum (mal von den Quest für die Katzenwesen abgesehen) um eine komplette und vollständige Parodie auf die alten Indiana Jones Filme handelt? Da sieht man mal wie die heutigen Spieler mit geschlossenen Augen ihre Quest absolvieren. Traurig.

Aber was beschwere ich mich. Die wenigsten von euch können mit Indiana Jones, geschweige denn den alten Filmen überhaupt etwas anfangen oder wissen, dass es alte Filme gibt. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass nicht genug Menschen in den alten Filmen sterben, keine Ufos die Welt in Schutt und Asche legen und und und...


----------



## Doofkatze (26. April 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, das sich heutzutage noch IRGENDJEMAND für das rechtfertigen muss, was vor 65 Jahren passiert ist.

Natürlich wünsche ich mir keinen Völkermord und keinen Diktator wie diesen alten komischen Herren mit merkwürdiger Frisur und einem Ei, aber wir müssen doch heute nicht mehr alle zurückschrecken, nur sobald er erwähnt wird.

Aus dem Grunde sehe ich keinen Anlass, mich daran zu stören, das diese Inhalte eingebaut wurden, zumal es inhaltlich einfach perfekt passt (passen würde).


----------



## _Raziel_ (26. April 2011)

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, habe ich den Typen nicht als Hitler angesehen, sondern mehr um den Typen aus dem 1. Indiana Jones Film. Der SS-Lackaffe mit Brille und Weibergeschrei als er am Ende dahingerafft wird (upps Spoiler). Ich habe die ganze Questreihe davon eher mit dem Film als mit der Wirklichkeit verglichen. Natürlich ist mir aufgefallen, dass man den 'Wüstenfuchs' finden muss, aber mal ehrlich... ist das so schlimm?

Es gibt noch genügend andere Anspielungen in dem Spiel auf andere Ereignisse bzw. Geschehnisse der Geschichte:
Hiroshima gegen die Nachtelfen im Steinkrallengebirge beispielweise.
Die 'Rambo'-Metzelei im Rotkammgebirge.

Es herrscht Krieg in Warcraft (der Name ist Begriff) und gut geklaut ist immer besser als schlecht selbst kreiert. Sich deswegen aufzuregen ist etwas scheinheilig, wenn man ein solches Spiel spielt. Mich stört alleine, dass bei solchen Szenen die FSK nicht langsam nochmals überprüfen sollte, ob das Spiel wirklich für Kinder ab 12 Jahren zugelassen wäre. Mich hats fast vom Stuhl gehauen bei der 'Rambo'-Quest (Zitat eines Orces dabei: "Mein Bein. Mein Gott, wo ist mein Bein."), oder als man dem Soldaten in Uldum ein über den Schädel brescht und ihn dann ganz gelassen mit dem Flugzeugpropeller zerstückelt. Auch die wirklich gut gemachte Bombenexplosion im Gebirge ist zwar visuell gesehen genial, aber etwas für 12 Jahre alte Kinder?

Liebe Grüsse

Btw.
Gobbler heisst bei meinem dt. Client 'Gubbel' und meine erste Assoziation war eher bei Asterix & Obelix in America... Truthan unso -> "Gubbel, Gubbel".

Ps':
Bester Film-Easteregg gibts auf Horde beim Drachenmal-Clan im Schattenhochland... Ich sage nur "Wahnsinn? DAS I-S-T DRACHENMAL...!"


----------



## Fedaykin (26. April 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, habe ich den Typen nicht als Hitler angesehen, sondern mehr um den Typen aus dem 1. Indiana Jones Film. Der SS-Lackaffe mit Brille und Weibergeschrei als er am Ende dahingerafft wird (upps Spoiler). Ich habe die ganze Questreihe davon eher mit dem Film als mit der Wirklichkeit verglichen. Natürlich ist mir aufgefallen, dass man den 'Wüstenfuchs' finden muss, aber mal ehrlich... ist das so schlimm?




Danke, endlich einer der es verstanden hat. Es ist keine Anspielung auf Hitler ihr Nasen, sondern auf eben jenen Typen. So wie das gesamte Gebiet eine Anspielung auf Indiana Jones ist. Verflixt und zugenäht, ihr habt keine Ahnung von den alten Indy Filmen aber pupt hier rum, als hättet ihr die Weisheit mit einem goldenen Löffel gefuttert....herrje.


----------



## Gauragar (26. April 2011)

Grundsätzlich ist die Uldum - Questreihe doch wohl, wie schon so viele gesagt haben, als Hommage an die guten alten Indiana Jones - Filme zu sehen. Ich kann die vielen Anspielungen kaum aufzählen (von Sullah und Bellock über den Fight mit dem glatzköpfigen Schläger und dem unschönen Ende durch Rotorblätter bis hin zu der Bundeslade ist die Questreihe gespickt mit Zitaten! Ich empfehle hier in aller Deutlichkeit, alle Questtexte zu lesen! Was habe ich manchmal gelacht!!!)

Und da Indy nun mal zumeist gegen die bösen Nazis kämpft, muss es auch einen Anführer geben. Und der wird von Schnottz verkörpert.

Ob Schnottz nun wirklich Hitler darstellen soll oder vielmehr den Anführer der Nazis aus dem Film "Jäger des Verlorenen Schatzes" (der hatte natürlich einen "typisch deutschen" Namen, somit wäre Schnottz als Abwandlung von Schmitz wiederum erklärt), ist irrelevant, da hier eine Parodie parodiert wird.

Schon im Indy - Film gibt es einen Handlanger des Anführers. Und der hieß auch dort: Gobler. Kein Scherz, guckstu hier!

http://indianajones.wikia.com/wiki/Gobler

Somit hat Blizzard eher der Filmreihe um Indiana Jones ein Denkmal gesetzt, wobei Seitenhiebe auf das Naziregime wohl durchaus billigend in Kauf genommen werden, was bei einer Parodie ja wohl nichts Schlechtes ist.

Geschluckt habe ich alleine bei der Queste, in der man einen Wüstenfuchs jagen soll. Denn der kommt in den Filmen nicht vor. :-)


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (26. April 2011)

sry, hab die anderen Beiträge nicht gelesen (Gäste kommen gegen Mittag und somit kaum Zeit) , muss aber auch meinen Senf abgeben:

also lieber TE: 
1.) wenn Du Dich unwohl bei einer Q fühlst, ganz egal welche, dann solltest Du über das weiterspielen ernsthaft nachdenken! (ok, ich hasse täglich die Q in TB, weil ich ne Spinnenphobie habe, abr mittlerweile klappt´s  )

2.) ich weiß ja nicht, was Du für nen großen Monitor hast, oder wie Deine Anzeige eingestellt ist, aber den als AH zu erkennen, da gehört schon viel "ich will wissen ob sie den meinen" zu

3.) ist Uldum in 2 Bereiche geteilt: Huldigung der Indy-Filme und noch mal das Thema ägyptische Mythologie (siehe Nähe zu AQ)

4.) wenn Dir Blizz bei irgendwas zu weit geht, dann solltest Blizz-Spiele meiden und am besten überhaupt Spiele mit Handlung und Charakteren! 
gibt genug Spiele, wo Du sowas umgehen kannst: Sport, Autorennen, 3-Match, Mario-Party usw. 
das meine ich ernst, denn Du hast wohl ein Problem mit der *virtuellen *Realität

5.) das Spiel heißt "World of Warcraft" solltest Dir evtl. mal übersetzen

6.) sind in Uldum und anderen Gebieten vom Inhalt her schlimmere Q, die zwar keine Anspielung auf AH haben...

7.) kann man sich auch über alles unnötig aufregen, wenn man lange genug nach nem Grund sucht


----------



## Onicon (26. April 2011)

Also, normalerweise interessiert mich nicht sooooo genau,
wer nun diese NPC in echt sein könnte aber nach diesen Thread musste ich
einfach nachforschen...

Ich bin zu folgendem Entschluss gekommen:
Er soll definitiv eine Anspielung sein, da:

1.)Commander Schnottz "The Furrier".

2.)Er hat einen Truthahn der "Gobbles" heißt. 

3.)Nach einer Quest schreit er: "NEIN,NEIN,NEIN,NEIN,NEIN!"
  (für alle die es nicht kennen *hust*)

4.)Er hat für uns eine Quest: "The Desert Fox" und naja, ich weiß nicht:
   Generalfeldmarschall Erwin Rommel mit dem den Spitznamen "The Desert Fox" 
    diente unter H. als Feldherr der Panzer-Division (*hust*)

Jetzt ist es mir schon viel zu blöd, das ich nachgeschaut habe, aber ihr habt mich dazu angegestiftet.

MFG
Onicon

PS: Ich hoffe, dass das posten solcher Links hier erlaubt ist, sonst bitte sofort
sage!


----------



## Madcow73 (26. April 2011)

Also mal ganz ehrlich:

lasst doch die Vergangenheit mal ruhen. Das ist nun mal passiert und das können wir auch nicht mehr ändern. Und über so eine sache Witze zu machen ist auch ne Form damit umzugehen.
Es ist ne Parodie. Und bloß weil die in einenm game vorkommt soll sie schlecht sein.? Neee
Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele die hier diskutieren "Der Wixxer" und "Neues vom Wixxer" gesehen haben und sich köstlich über den Butler amüsiert haben. 
Der Film ist in Kinos gelaufen, im Fernsehen u.a.
Da regt sich nur keiner auf, und das ist gut so....


In diesem Sinne ---denkt mal nach was diese Diskussio soll.


----------



## Anvy (26. April 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle brav Uldum durchgequestet und euch ist nie, aber wirklich niemals in den Sinn gekommen, dass es sich bei Uldum (mal von den Quest für die Katzenwesen abgesehen) um eine komplette und vollständige Parodie auf die alten Indiana Jones Filme handelt? Da sieht man mal wie die heutigen Spieler mit geschlossenen Augen ihre Quest absolvieren. Traurig.



Ist dir denn mal in den Sinn gekommen, dass es Leute gibt die, die Filme überhaupt nicht interessieren? Ich persönlich kenne einen Teil und das reicht mir zur genüge. Solche Filme gefallen mir einfach nicht und ich denke, dass trifft auch auf etliche andere zu.


----------



## _Raziel_ (26. April 2011)

Anspielungen? Hm...

Kiffer (Yo-Maaaan)
Sparta (300)
Indiana Jones
Herr der Ringe
Paris Hilton inkl. Tinkerbell (und Nicole Richie als Geist bzw. ihrem Schatten)
Rambo
Fast jeder Diktator der Welt in irgendeiner Weise

Die Liste könnte hier unzählig weitergeführt werden. Welche Stellen ich im allgemeinen Meine sei mal dahingestellt, weil etwas Freude beim Suchen ist jedem selber überlassen.

Das nun aber gerade Schnottz auf so viel unbehagen stösst ist mir ein Rätsel. Interessanterweise fühlen sich wirklich nur die Deutschen bei dem Thema unwohl. Als ob sie damit noch nicht abgeschlossen haben. Entschuldigt, aber der Film bzw. das Buch 'Die Welle' sollte sich jeder mal zur Gemüte führen. Deutschland kann nur teilweise was dafür, was beim 2. Weltkrieg passiert ist.
Wenn ein Land schlechte Zeiten erlebt, ist es einfach sie zu etwas zu bewegen, was im ersten Moment die Lösung für eine Misere zu sein scheint. Nur weil ein Mann etwas übles getan hat, kann man nicht die ganze Nation dafür verantwortlich machen. Natürlich war es ein Versäumnis der Gesellschaft, dass sie den Holocaust zugelassen haben, aber das war vor eurer Zeit und warum soll eine Generation die Fehler ihrer vorherigen unendlich büssen.
Das war damals beim Moses genau so. Die Sklaven wollten weg und Moses versprach das Land in dem Milch und Honig fliesst. Dabei durften sich dann 40 Jahre durch die Wüste ziehen. So Ähnliches war es 1930-1945 auch. Deutschland ging es schlecht und ein Österreicher versprach ein Land in dem Milch und Honig fliesst. Nur das dafür alle jüdischen Menschen weg müssten... Nicht ganz das Gleiche, aber ihr versteht schon.

Also... macht die Questreihe, macht sie nicht oder spielt ein anderes Spiel. Sich aber darüber aufzuregen bringt überhaupt nichts.
Btw. Christoph Waltz hat einen Oscar für den besten Nebendarsteller in 'Inglorious Basterds' bekommen. Einem Nazi-Film. Und das als Deutscher. Anscheinend gibt es doch noch Deutsche, die kein Problem mit dem Thema haben und sich selber auf die Schippe nehmen können. Und dafür sogar noch ausgezeichnet werden.
Der Welt ist der 2. Weltkrieg so langsam egal, auch wenn der Mossad noch mit dem einem oder anderem ein Hühnchen zu rupfen hat. Warum kann es also nicht auch Deutschland egal sein?

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Gauragar (26. April 2011)

Waltz ist sogar Deutsch - Österreichischer Herkunft. ;-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7duP4d9ZziY


----------



## Tandial (26. April 2011)

Jeder, der findet dass blizzard damit zu weit geht, besitzt nicht einen Funken Humor und alle die bei dem Wort Nazis immer direkt komplett auf sturr und neinneinnein schalten müssen mal langsam erkennen, dass das 3te Reich unsere GESCHICHTE ist, es ist Vergangenheit, vorbei, unveränderlich, entweder wir schauen nach vorn oder wir verkriechen uns weiter in unsern antipatriotischen Löchern und schämen uns davor, dass unsere urgroßeltern und großeltern in Zeiten einer Krise so manipulierbar waren. Deutschland wach auf!

zum topic: Schnottz ist lustig.

EDIT: danke für deinen beitrag _Raziel_


----------



## rendhark (26. April 2011)

Ich bin 1957 geboren ,war also zu der Zeit nicht mal auf der Welt ,und was soll der Qwatch, was die Amis mit ihren Urvölker gemacht haben war auch nicht besser,was die Spanier mit den Inka gemacht habe schreit ja nach Völkermord .Nix sollte vergessen werden aber es muss mal entlich als geschichte und nicht als gegenwart gesehen werden.Mord ist und bleibt abstossend egal in welcher Mengen Menschen sterben müssen nur weil es jemand in den Kramm past.

Wir Deutsche sollten mal langsam weg von den rumgeheule und nach vorne schauen,und die Länder die uns immer wieder an den Völkermord in Deutschland errinnern,haben nicht wirklich ein reines gewissen.

Jetzt zu der Frage 

Nein finde nicht das Blizzard da zu weit gegangen ist


----------



## Derulu (26. April 2011)

Indiana Jones: Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes

Die ganze Questreihe ist "fast" 1:1 eine Parodie auf den Film und Schnottz ist weit eher eine Anspielung auf bzw. eine Mischung aus Oberst Herman Dietrich und Major Arnold Ernst Toth (das sind die Anführer der bösen Nazis dort im Film) ...(mal abgesehn davon, dass Hitler auch im Indian Jones Film "Der letzte Kreuzzug" seinen Auftritt hat und vermutlich Schottz und seine Questreihe auch eine kleine Anspielung auf diesen Film enthält)


----------



## Stevesteel (26. April 2011)

Tja, ist halt die heutige Jugend, geschichtlich nicht sehr bewandert, keine Ahnung von Filmklassikern, aber erstmal sich unwohl fühlen und dieses
auch noch politisch korrekt versuchen rüberzubringen.
Armes Deutschland!


----------



## Cavulon (26. April 2011)

Onicon schrieb:


> Also, normalerweise interessiert mich nicht sooooo genau,
> wer nun diese NPC in echt sein könnte aber nach diesen Thread musste ich
> einfach nachforschen...
> 
> ...






Und wieder mal sieht man, dass es sich immer wieder lohnt auf Englisch zu spielen  Die meisten Begriffe, Namen usw sind einfach besser (meine Meinung)


Und zum Thema: Ich finds cool. Wie kann man ein Thema besser verarbeiten als mit Humor. Die Russen zb fragen einen gerne mal, wenn man scheiße aussieht (müde, krank oder so) aus welchem KZ man denn gekommen ist. In Dtl undenkbar, bei denen ein Witz. Und wie schon gesagt wurde ist WOW eh härter geworden, was die Questinhalte angeht, von daher passt so ein Onkel Adolf Verschnitt noch ganz gut dazu. Wer weiß, vlt tauchen mit dem nächsten Patch Leute auf wie: Carlos Theodore de Bienmontana - Der Plagiator, oder jmd mit dem Namen Osterwelle..was weiß ich. Anspielungen auf tote oder lebende Personen machen das ganze erst witzig.


----------



## Orthrus (26. April 2011)

Kann man mit alten (und neuen) Nazis etwas besseres machen, als sie der Lächerlichkeit preiszugeben?


----------



## Tandial (26. April 2011)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Kann man mit alten (und neuen) Nazis etwas besseres machen, als sie der Lächerlichkeit preiszugeben?



nein


----------



## Orthrus (26. April 2011)

Tandial schrieb:


> nein



Danke, mir fällt da wirklich nichts besseres ein... zumindest nichts was meiner an sich humanitären Gesinnung und dem deutschen Strafrrecht entspricht.


----------



## RedShirt (26. April 2011)

Das ganze Questgebilde in Uldum ist als Nebenhandlung einfach Indiana-Jones-basierend... und in den Filmen war Nazi-Deutschland eben der Feind... präsent, vor Ort und involviert.

Daraus jetzt was anderes als eine Hommage an die Indy-Filme zu sehen halte ich für übertrieben.


----------



## Sulaweyo (26. April 2011)

Ich finde es nachwievor angebracht, dass wir mit dem Thema sensibel umgehen. Niemand verlangt all den Blödsinn, den ihr hier schreibt von wegen auf dem Boden kriechen und uns selbst geisseln. 
Es geht darum, dass wir unsere Geschichte kennen und uns der Einmaligkeit bewusst sind, die diese grausamen Jahre kennzeichneten. Industrieller Völkermord mit Millionen Toten in nur wenigen Jahren ist so abartig und einmalig, dass ich jeden einzelnen verstehen kann, der sich deswegen heute noch schämt und das Gefühl hat sich entschuldigen zu müssen.
Aber wie gesagt, das wird doch heute gar nicht mehr von "uns Deutschen" verlangt. Ich finde nur die von vielen hier aufgestellten Verharmlosungsbeispiele erschreckend. "Die haben es ja auch gemacht vor 500 Jahren?", " der war auch ein böser damals". Das ist meiner Meinung nach respektlos, dass unsere eigene Gechichte relativiert wird durch dämliche Vergleiche. Es zeigt meiner Meinung nach außerdem, dass eine Art Schuld und Scham immernoch vorhanden ist. Wenn ihr euch nicht schuldig fühlt, und das sollte heute tatsächlich jedem überlassen sein, dann steht zu eurer Geschichte, geht vernünftig und offen mit ihr um und verzichtet auf peinliche Vergleiche und diese "es ist schon 60 Jahre her, warum muss ich mich schlecht fühlen" Attitüde. Niemand soll sich schlecht fühlen, sondern zeigen, dass wir uns der Taten bewusst sind, sie genauso verurteilen, wie der Rest der Welt und heute ein viel besseres und freundlicheres Deutschland sind. 

Den Part find in Uldum find ich übrigens äußerst großartig!


----------



## Totebone (26. April 2011)

Denkt mal lieber an die Ausbeutung der Zentauren in Tausend Nadeln nach! 
Man versucht erst ihnen ihre Ölquellen abzukaufen, doch als sie nicht wollten haben wir dann einfach ausgebeutet und ihr Land verseucht mit dem Öl - sowas find ich viel schlimmer als die Nazi Anspielungen


----------



## Loretta (26. April 2011)

Einfache Frage, einfache Antwort. NÖ


----------



## Sereneja (26. April 2011)

Blizzard ist nicht zu weit gegangen. 

Leider neigen die meisten Deutschen dazu, aus allem was Negatives rauszuziehen... nun, selbst wenn es ironisch gemeint ist, wenn etwas ins lächerliche gezogen wird... wir sehen es nur negativ.

Ich erinnere mich an eine Stundenlange diskusion im Handelschannel, da hatte tatsächlich ein Spieler die Frechheit, sich einen Nick aus der Norwegischen Mythologie rauszusuchen welcher dummerweise von einer nicht sehr bekannten rechten Gruppe auch benutzt wurde. Nun, das ganze endete in Beleidigungen von wegen Nazi ect. obwohl derjenige recht sachlich erklären konnte woher genau der Nick stammt, eben aus der Mythologie.
Interessiert hat es niemanden und so wurde er eben niedergemacht...
TYPISCH DEUTSCH!
Wir Deutschen sind so kleinkarriert geworden, das ich mich echt langsam schäme, deutscher zu sein.
An jedem und allem suchen wir... bis wir was finden...

Wie einer meiner Vorredner schon schrieb, Völkermord... gab es genug, nicht nur von uns Deutschen. Da müssen sich andere Völker mindestens genauso an der Nase packen... manche machen heute noch ähnliches.

Tatsache ist doch... das es traurig ist, das man in Deutschland jedes Wort, jeden Text 3xumdrehen muss damit da ja niemand was negatives rauszieht.
Stundenlanges Googlen für nen lumpigen Nicknamen, nur damit niemand damit irgend was rechtes oder perverses in Zusammenhang bringt.
Meine Oma nannte ihre Katze, wie übrigens früher viele Omi`s,  "Muschi"... heute ist das pervers, jeder denkt sofort an was anderes... das Wort is nicht mehr Jugendfrei
Versucht mal in WoW euer Jägerpet Muschi zu nennen... nun... "Möschen" geht...
Die Story mit dem Event, und den Rosa Elefanten... das war nicht Jugendgerecht und wurde aus dem Spiel entfernt... Deutscher Jugendschutz
Denn guckt mal "Kindersendungen"... da frage ich mich was Jugendfrei ist...

Ich finde es schon lustig an was für lapalien wir Deutschen uns so festbeisen können... und was für Diskusionen sowas auslöst. Das beste für uns Deutsche währe, nen sterielen Bunker bauen... von der Ausenwelt abschotten... 




Totebone schrieb:


> Denkt mal lieber an die Ausbeutung der Zentauren in Tausend Nadeln nach!
> Man versucht erst ihnen ihre Ölquellen abzukaufen, doch als sie nicht wollten haben wir dann einfach ausgebeutet und ihr Land verseucht mit dem Öl - sowas find ich viel schlimmer als die Nazi Anspielungen




Dito...denn das Thema ist sogar noch aktuell!!!
Und trotzdem... WoW ist nur ein Spiel... ist halt ne Versteckte Botschaft mehr enthalten... aber darüber aufregen???


Blizzard ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zu weit gegangen.


----------



## Jordin (26. April 2011)

Loretta schrieb:


> Einfache Frage, einfache Antwort. NÖ



/agree 

Mir hängt das Thema echt zum Halse raus.


----------



## Neritia (26. April 2011)

frage an TE:

würde es dich ebenfalls stören wenn es dich nicht geschichtlich betrifft? d.h. du entweder kein deutscher wärst bzw. das schlimme ereignis nicht in deutschland sondern in kA einem anderen land!!! passiert wäre?


----------



## wowz124 (26. April 2011)

Was soll daran so schlimm sein? Man ist ja nicht FÜR Schnotz sondern gegen ihn! (Später zumindest) Und naja ich habe keinen einzigen Gedanken daran verlorren das er irgentwas mit Hitler zu tun hat.....


----------



## Doofkatze (26. April 2011)

Sulaweyo schrieb:


> Ich finde es nachwievor angebracht, dass wir mit dem Thema sensibel umgehen. Niemand verlangt all den Blödsinn, den ihr hier schreibt von wegen auf dem Boden kriechen und uns selbst geisseln.
> Es geht darum, dass wir unsere Geschichte kennen und uns der Einmaligkeit bewusst sind, die diese grausamen Jahre kennzeichneten. Industrieller Völkermord mit Millionen Toten in nur wenigen Jahren ist so abartig und einmalig, dass ich jeden einzelnen verstehen kann, der sich deswegen heute noch schämt und das Gefühl hat sich entschuldigen zu müssen.
> Aber wie gesagt, das wird doch heute gar nicht mehr von "uns Deutschen" verlangt. Ich finde nur die von vielen hier aufgestellten Verharmlosungsbeispiele erschreckend. "Die haben es ja auch gemacht vor 500 Jahren?", " der war auch ein böser damals". Das ist meiner Meinung nach respektlos, dass unsere eigene Gechichte relativiert wird durch dämliche Vergleiche. Es zeigt meiner Meinung nach außerdem, dass eine Art Schuld und Scham immernoch vorhanden ist. Wenn ihr euch nicht schuldig fühlt, und das sollte heute tatsächlich jedem überlassen sein, dann steht zu eurer Geschichte, geht vernünftig und offen mit ihr um und verzichtet auf peinliche Vergleiche und diese "es ist schon 60 Jahre her, warum muss ich mich schlecht fühlen" Attitüde. Niemand soll sich schlecht fühlen, sondern zeigen, dass wir uns der Taten bewusst sind, sie genauso verurteilen, wie der Rest der Welt und heute ein viel besseres und freundlicheres Deutschland sind.
> 
> Den Part find in Uldum find ich übrigens äußerst großartig!



Ich habe mir allerdings nichts vorzuwerfen. Ich habe diesen Massenmord nicht unterstützt, ich habe da noch nichtmal gelebt. Warum soll ich mich dann dafür schämen? Ich habe nichts verwerfliches getan. Die Person, die das alles angezettelt oder unterstützt hat, war nicht ich.

Nur weil ich die Geschichte kenne und z. T. verstehe (ganz wird man ihn nie verstehen können), muss ich aber das nicht verurteilen. Es ist Teil der deutschen Geschichte, man sollte es also kennen, aber das genügt. Mehr muss da nicht sein.

Und nur weil der Genozid zeitgemäßer (-> industriell) und zeitnäher stattfand, heißt dies nicht, das dieser schlimmer war. Man erinnert sich nur schneller daran, als an andere Genozide. Hexenverbrennung beispielsweise war auch auf die Art grausam, weil sich zig Schaulustige um das Feuer versammelt haben und betrachten konnten, wie jemand qualvoll verbrennt. Da war es motiviert durch Angst, hier eher Hass vermittelt auf politischem Wege (durch ihn).

Nur weil ich dieses Wissen besitze, heißt das aber nicht, das ich mich schlecht fühlen muss, wenn davon gesprochen wird. Nur weil du nicht mit allen Themen so vertraut bist, heißt das nicht, das diese Zeit sowas absolut besonderes war, für das es keine anderen Vergleiche geben KANN. Ich glaube nicht, das diese Zeit vollends einzigartig war in ihrer Grausamkeit.


----------



## Alux (26. April 2011)

Ich verstehe nicht warum manche Leute sich beim Wort Hitler unwohl fühlen. Schließlich wurde ein großes geschichtliches Kapitel auf ihn aufgebaut (wie er an die Macht kam, Weltkrieg, Holocaust etc.). 
Das ist die Vergangenheit, es ist passiert und man kann es leider nicht mehr rückgängig machen, aber man kann daraus lernen. Wir leben im hier und jetzt, aber trotzdem ist Geschichte für uns enorm wichtig, denn aus ihr können wir viel lernen und wissen was wir falsch gemacht haben. 
Durch Geschichte können wir die Chance, dass solche Dinge passieren verringern. Und deswegen sollte man man sich nicht für die Vergangenheit des eigenen Landes schämen sondern sie akzeptieren und damit richtig umgehen. Also nicht so rumwürgen "ja Hitler ist ein Wort des Bösen das mag ich nicht und ich hab Angst den Namen zusagen" sondern entschlossen dazu stehen und sagen "Ja, wir hatten Hitler, dass war leider so, aber man kann jetzt nichts mehr ändern, ist ja schon lange her und wir können nur aufpassen, dass so etwas nicht wieder passiert.".


----------



## Fredericus (26. April 2011)

Wie immer gibt es bei den Deutschen keinen maßvollen und objektiven Umgang mit was auch immer. Entweder sind sie komplett aggressiv unterwegs, oder sie sind sowas von unterwürfig, dass es zum Himmel schreit. Eine kleine Anmerkung: Bis 1979 wurde in der Haupteingangshalle der militärischen amerikanischen Elite-Akademie Westpoint zentral in einer Vitrine die Reichsfeldmarschalluniform von Hermann Göring ausgestellt, und jeder, egal ob Rekrut oder hoher Offizier, musste (!) sie grüßen. Sie wurde erst 1979 aus dieser Ruhmeshalle des amerikanischen Militärs entfernt, weil die Sache in der amerikanischen Presse ruchbar geworden war. Sie ist nicht weg, nur in einem anderen Raum, und an dem Vorgang hat sich nichts geändert. Überhaupt, ohne die Amerikaner, Engländer und Franzosen hätte es das 3. Reich nie gegeben. das belegen eindeutig Dokumente, die durch den Freedom of Information Act mittlerweile freigegeben sind. Stichwort: Konferenz am Genfer See 1926. Auch die Struktur der Mehrheitsaktionäre der IG-Farben (aufgelöst erst Anfang des neuen Jahrtausends) ist da sehr aussagekräftig. Wer die Vergangenheit nicht kennt, kann die Zukunft nicht gestalten! Und mitreden schon gar nicht.


----------



## Manaori (26. April 2011)

Sulaweyo schrieb:


> Ich finde es nachwievor angebracht, dass wir mit dem Thema sensibel umgehen. Niemand verlangt all den Blödsinn, den ihr hier schreibt von wegen auf dem Boden kriechen und uns selbst geisseln.
> Es geht darum, dass wir unsere Geschichte kennen und uns der Einmaligkeit bewusst sind, die diese grausamen Jahre kennzeichneten. Industrieller Völkermord mit Millionen Toten in nur wenigen Jahren ist so abartig und einmalig, dass ich jeden einzelnen verstehen kann, der sich deswegen heute noch schämt und das Gefühl hat sich entschuldigen zu müssen.
> Aber wie gesagt, das wird doch heute gar nicht mehr von "uns Deutschen" verlangt. Ich finde nur die von vielen hier aufgestellten Verharmlosungsbeispiele erschreckend. "Die haben es ja auch gemacht vor 500 Jahren?", " der war auch ein böser damals". Das ist meiner Meinung nach respektlos, dass unsere eigene Gechichte relativiert wird durch dämliche Vergleiche. Es zeigt meiner Meinung nach außerdem, dass eine Art Schuld und Scham immernoch vorhanden ist. Wenn ihr euch nicht schuldig fühlt, und das sollte heute tatsächlich jedem überlassen sein, dann steht zu eurer Geschichte, geht vernünftig und offen mit ihr um und verzichtet auf peinliche Vergleiche und diese "es ist schon 60 Jahre her, warum muss ich mich schlecht fühlen" Attitüde. Niemand soll sich schlecht fühlen, sondern zeigen, dass wir uns der Taten bewusst sind, sie genauso verurteilen, wie der Rest der Welt und heute ein viel besseres und freundlicheres Deutschland sind.
> 
> Den Part find in Uldum find ich übrigens äußerst großartig!



Okay, eine ernst gemeinte Frage an dich. Warum? Warum soll ich mich als Österreicherin (sogar aus der Nähe von Braunau - Hitlers Geburtsort für euch unwissenden *g*) mehr schämen für etwas, das vor 60 Jahren passiert ist, als zB ein Amerikaner für das, was erst vor kurzem In Guantanamo/im Irak/in Vietnam (das ist auch erst 30 oder 40 Jahre her) passiert ist? Ich sehe den Unterschied nicht.
Ja, es ist schrecklich,was damals passiert ist, daran zweifle ich nicht. Es sind schreckliche Dinge passiert, aber NICHT NUR von deutscher Seite her. Was die Russen in, ich glaube es war Preußen und Böhmen,g etan haben, war ebenso schrecklich. Was die Amerikaner in Hiroshima und Nagasaki getan hat, war mindestens so schrecklich, da die jetzt noch darunter leiden müssen. Die Atombombentests im Kalten Krieg, wo zehn-, wenn nicht hunderttausende amerikanische oder auch sowjetische Soldaten in den Folgejahren ihr Leben verloren hatten, weil die Wissenschaftler ihnen nichts von der Strahlung sagten, waren ebenso schrecklich. Die tschechischen Völkermorde an ihrem deutschen Bevölkerunsanteil nach dem WKII, die erst jetzt langsam aufkommen, sind ebenso schrecklich.
Aber WIR sollen uns schuldbewusst geben und ja sensibel damit umgehen? Nein, Deutschland und Österreich sind mit sicherheit keine Unschuldslämmer, aber ich sehe nicht ein, dass wir uns wegen der Geschehnisse vor fast 70 Jahren als schwarze Schafe dahinstellen lassen. 

Ich will damit nicht die Taten von damals relativieren, bitte versteh mich nicht falsch. Ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen, dass wir mit Sicherheit nicht die einzigen waren - wobei, ich sollte nicht wir sagen. unsere Vorfahren, wohl eher, denn keiner vo uns hat damals gelebt. Und ich würde ehrlich gesagt auch meiner Oma, die damals schon gelebt hat,keinen Vorwurf machen. Wir alle wissen,w ie genial die Maschinerie damals war.  
Nein, wir waren nicht die einzi8gen in der jüngeren Geschichte, die Riesenmist gebaut haben. Und wir werden es auch nicht sein. Wohla ber sind wir die einzigen, die vor einem jeden Vorwurf in der Richtung buckeln und mit tausenden Entschuldigungen kommen, und das finde ich einfach nicht richtig. 
Mir persönlich ist es scheiß egal, wenn irgendwo Anspielungen kiommen, sei es jetzt Hitler, Franz Joseph, Bush oder der Heilige Geist. Wenn sie witzig sind, lache ich darüber. Sind sie es nicht, schalte ich halt wieter oder ignoriere sie. In Amerika werden inzwischen auch schon Witze über Herrn Fritzl gemacht, die ich persönlich geschmacklos finde, einfach, weil mich als Österreicherin das noch mehr betrifft. So what? Ich werde mich bei keinem Ami beschweren und ich sehe auch nicht ein, mich zB für SEINE Taten verantwortlich zu zeichnen, weil ich aus dem selben Land bin. Was einzelne Menschen getan haben - und das sind Diktator nach allem trotzdem, erinzelne Menschen mit der Unterstützung einiger weniger - ist nicht MEINE Schuld und wird es nie sein.l Man kann ihre Taten schrecklich finden, man kannLeute schrecklich finden, die die Taten unterstützen,aber man braucht sich nicht verantwortlich zu machen dafür. Ich würde mich heute bei keinem Juden mehr entschuldigen für das,w as damals passiert ist. Denn ich habe es nicht getan. Und ich buckle auch vor keinem anderen Land,bnloß weil wir den bösen Hitler hatten - fast jedes Land hatte seinen eigenen kleinen Nazi.

Sorry für die Wall of Text, aber das ist ein Thema, bei dem mir einfach das Blut aufwallt ^^


----------



## Throgan (26. April 2011)

Ich finde es ist Ok. Es ist ja keine direkte Anspielung auf das was der TE meint, sondern lehnt es ja wie die anderen schon richtig bemerkten an Indiana Jones an....

Und wenn man sich mal die guten alten Comichelden anschaut, oder die ganzen Comic verfilmungen wird man ganz schnell feststellen das die auch alle gg "schnotz" Leute kämpfen....das ist und bleibt halt irgendwo das absolut böse auf unserer Welt...


----------



## rocksor (26. April 2011)

Fredericus schrieb:


> Überhaupt, ohne die Amerikaner, Engländer und Franzosen hätte es das 3. Reich nie gegeben. das belegen eindeutig Dokumente, die durch den Freedom of Information Act mittlerweile freigegeben sind.



Ich hoffe du willst nicht damit sagen, dass die Amerikaner mehr Schuld an der Katastrophe hatten als Hitler. Ich weiß was du meinst wenn du sagst, dass es das 3. Reich ohne die Amerikaner nie gegeben hätte, doch sind sie sicherlich nicht die Hauptschuldigen. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass diese komplette Masche mit Hitler nach außen hin schlichtweg (und für die Zwecke der Nazis) gut inszeniert wurde. Niemand wusste, was passieren würde.
( Tut mir leid, falls ich dich doch falsch verstanden haben sollte )


----------



## Fanatican (26. April 2011)

Also.... Ich bin 14, und komme aus Österreich. Österreich hat wenn nicht überhaupt gleichviel mit Hiter zutungehabt. Ich find es auch nicht lustig wenn meine bekloppten Kollegen Witze über Hitler reissen. Aber ich finds auh VOLLKOMMEN idiotisch und kindisch von einigen hier wie ihr euch nichtmal traut den Namen "Hitler" auszusprechen! Wir sind hier nicht in einem Harry Potter Film   
Mich intressiert Hitler eigentlich auch nicht. Er IST und BLEIBT Geschichte! Lebt in der Gegenwart, liebe Buffies   

Nebenbei: Ich finde NEIN, Blizzard ging nicht zu weit.


----------



## Manaori (26. April 2011)

Fanatican schrieb:


> Also.... Ich bin 14, und komme aus Österreich. Österreich hat wenn nicht überhaupt gleichviel mit Hiter zutungehabt. Ich find es auch nicht lustig wenn meine bekloppten Kollegen Witze über Hitler reissen. Aber ich finds auh VOLLKOMMEN idiotisch und kindisch von einigen hier wie ihr euch nichtmal traut den Namen "Hitler" auszusprechen! *Wir sind hier nicht in einem Harry Potter Film*
> Mich intressiert Hitler eigentlich auch nicht. Er IST und BLEIBT Geschichte! Lebt in der Gegenwart, liebe Buffies
> 
> Nebenbei: Ich finde NEIN, Blizzard ging nicht zu weit.



Erstens mal: Bruder im geiste, in meine Arme xD 
Zweitens, zum markierten Satz fällt mir doch glatt ein Zitat aus den Filmen.. oder BÜchern ein: "Angst vor einem Namen macht nur mehr Angst vor der Sache selbst." 
So und nicht anders. Denkt mal drüber nach


----------



## Fredericus (26. April 2011)

rocksor schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du willst nicht damit sagen, dass die Amerikaner mehr Schuld an der Katastrophe hatten als Hitler. Ich weiß was du meinst wenn du sagst, dass es das 3. Reich ohne die Amerikaner nie gegeben hätte, doch sind sie sicherlich nicht die Hauptschuldigen. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass diese komplette Masche mit Hitler nach außen hin schlichtweg (und für die Zwecke der Nazis) gut inszeniert wurde. Niemand wusste, was passieren würde.
> ( Tut mir leid, falls ich dich doch falsch verstanden haben sollte )




Wenn du die Dokumente der Amerikaner gelesen hast, dann weißt du, dass es einen klaren Auftrag gab. Aber lies selber nach, sonst glaubst du es doch nicht. Alle Gespräche dieser Konferenz wurden aufgezeichnet.


----------



## Anvy (26. April 2011)

Sulaweyo schrieb:


> Ich finde es nachwievor angebracht, dass wir mit dem Thema sensibel umgehen. Niemand verlangt all den Blödsinn, den ihr hier schreibt von wegen auf dem Boden kriechen und uns selbst geisseln.
> Es geht darum, dass wir unsere Geschichte kennen und uns der Einmaligkeit bewusst sind, die diese grausamen Jahre kennzeichneten. Industrieller Völkermord mit Millionen Toten in nur wenigen Jahren ist so abartig und einmalig, dass ich jeden einzelnen verstehen kann, der sich deswegen heute noch schämt und das Gefühl hat sich entschuldigen zu müssen.



Genau da liegt das Problem. Es wird damit dermaßen senisbel umgegangen, dass es immernoch heißt: Die Deutschen sind böse Nazis. Das, was damals passiert ist, haben andere bereits vorher getan und teilweise noch wesentlich schlimmer, z.B. Inquisition, Hexenjagd. langsam sollte mit dem Mimimi aufgehört werden. Es ist passiert und ändern wird diese ewige Hampellei auch nichts.

In einem gewissen Maß ist eine Parodie darauf ok und in Blizz Fall nicht übertrieben.


----------



## rocksor (26. April 2011)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Kann man mit alten (und neuen) Nazis etwas besseres machen, als sie der Lächerlichkeit preiszugeben?



Tut mir leid, aber ich kann nicht über die Nazis lachen. Die Leute haben systematisch Millionen von Menschen ermordet, kaum vorstellbar was für ein Leid semitische Menschen in, auf der Straße, in den Konzentrationslagern und auch vor der Vergasung erlitten haben müssen. Zusammengepfercht die Leichen auf Haufen, respektlos behandelt wie Objekte, unnötiger Dreck. Sie wollten bis 1950 nahezu alle Juden überhaupt ausrotten, was wäre passiert wenn sie nicht durch einen von ihnen ausgelösten blutigen (und mit viel viel mehr Zivilopfern als in vorherigen Kriegen belasteten) Krieg aufgehalten worden wären? 
Lachen kann ich über soetwas nicht, vorallem da durch Lächerlichkeit eine Sache an Ernsthaftigkeit verliert. Und wenn solch ein Thema nicht mit genügend Ernsthaftigkeit behandelt wird, könnte sich soetwas vielleicht nochmal wiederholen. Denn man darf nicht vergessen, dass es unter anderem die Menschen waren, die sich haben beeinflussen lassen von den geschickten Methoden der Nazis, welche das Regime an die Macht brachten. Es braucht kritische Hinterfragung seitens der Bürger, um soetwas zu verhindern. Und diese wird auch für die Zukunft verloren gehen, wenn wir über solche Dinge lachen, und das gilt nicht nur für den Nationalsozialismus.
Und auch kann ich nicht über die geistige Armut von neuen Nazis nicht lachen, ihre schlichte Bewanderung und deren blindes Vergessen der Tatsachen tut mir leid. Auch wenn sie (zumindest die Intellektuellen unter den Neo-Nazis) keine Völker ausrotten wollen, so wollen sie doch eine Gesellschaft gründen, die auf Diskriminierung und übertriebenem Egozentrismus und Überheblichkeit beruht. Ich frag mich bei solchen Menschen eher, ob sie vergessen haben, worauf eine solche Gesellschaft hinausläuft, oder ob sie einfach nicht zu abstraktem Denken und zum Abwägen der möglichen Folgen fähig sind, sprich dumm sind.
Man sollte nicht gleich Angst haben vor dem Namen und der Sache Hitler, man muss wohl "einfach" mit Respekt an das Thema rangehen.
Vielleicht schreibe ich diesen Text in einem falschen Forum, wo die Leute nicht so weit denken (wollen) und deswegen mit Gleichgültigkeit an solche Sachen rangehen, vielleicht ist aber auch der ein oder andere dabei, der sich irrgendwann tatsächlich mal mit der Materie befasst hat.


----------



## rocksor (26. April 2011)

Fredericus schrieb:


> Wenn du die Dokumente der Amerikaner gelesen hast, dann weißt du, dass es einen klaren Auftrag gab. Aber lies selber nach, sonst glaubst du es doch nicht. Alle Gespräche dieser Konferenz wurden aufgezeichnet.



Da ich sie nicht gelesen habe: Kannst du diesen Auftrag mal in Kurzform für mich zusammenfassen?


----------



## Manaori (26. April 2011)

rocksor schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber ich kann nicht über die Nazis lachen. Die Leute haben systematisch Millionen von Menschen ermordet, kaum vorstellbar was für ein Leid semitische Menschen in, auf der Straße, in den Konzentrationslagern und auch vor der Vergasung erlitten haben müssen. Zusammengepfercht die Leichen auf Haufen, respektlos behandelt wie Objekte, unnötiger Dreck. Sie wollten bis 1950 nahezu alle Juden überhaupt ausrotten, was wäre passiert wenn sie nicht durch einen von ihnen ausgelösten blutigen (und mit viel viel mehr Zivilopfern als in vorherigen Kriegen belasteten) Krieg aufgehalten worden wären?
> Lachen kann ich über soetwas nicht, vorallem da durch Lächerlichkeit eine Sache an Ernsthaftigkeit verliert. Und wenn solch ein Thema nicht mit genügend Ernsthaftigkeit behandelt wird, könnte sich soetwas vielleicht nochmal wiederholen. Denn man darf nicht vergessen, dass es unter anderem die Menschen waren, die sich haben beeinflussen lassen von den geschickten Methoden der Nazis, welche das Regime an die Macht brachten. Es braucht kritische Hinterfragung seitens der Bürger, um soetwas zu verhindern. Und diese wird auch für die Zukunft verloren gehen, wenn wir über solche Dinge lachen, und das gilt nicht nur für den Nationalsozialismus.
> Und auch kann ich nicht über die geistige Armut von neuen Nazis nicht lachen, ihre schlichte Bewanderung und deren blindes Vergessen der Tatsachen tut mir leid. Auch wenn sie (zumindest die Intellektuellen unter den Neo-Nazis) keine Völker ausrotten wollen, so wollen sie doch eine Gesellschaft gründen, die auf Diskriminierung und übertriebenem Egozentrismus und Überheblichkeit beruht. Ich frag mich bei solchen Menschen eher, ob sie vergessen haben, worauf eine solche Gesellschaft hinausläuft, oder ob sie einfach nicht zu abstraktem Denken und zum Abwägen der möglichen Folgen fähig sind, sprich dumm sind.
> Man sollte nicht gleich Angst haben vor dem Namen und der Sache Hitler, man muss wohl "einfach" mit Respekt an das Thema rangehen.
> Vielleicht schreibe ich diesen Text in einem falschen Forum, wo die Leute nicht so weit denken (wollen) und deswegen mit Gleichgültigkeit an solche Sachen rangehen, vielleicht ist aber auch der ein oder andere dabei, der sich irrgendwann tatsächlich mal mit der Materie befasst hat.



Ich habe mich sehr eingehend mit der Materie befasst, sowohl von der psychologischen als auch von der rein geschichtlichen Seite her. Und Ernsthaftigkeit, ja. Natürlich. Aber es liegt in der Natur des Menschen, Dinge, die ihn betreffen, mit Humor zu verarbeiten. Galgenhumor ist da schon ein gutes Stichwort. Man kann nicht mit allem immer nur ernst umgehen - ich zumindest nicht. Ich finde es, wie oben schon gesagt, fürchterlich, was passiert ist, ebenso wie viele andere momentane Geschehnisse (bsp Lybien). Aber manchmal muss der Mensch auch lachen können. Das, was du ansprichst, ist teilweise schon Verleumdung oder Glorifizierung - und über etwas lachen ist nicht gleich gleichzusetzen mit einem der beiden Dinge. Ich lache über manche Naziwitze, einfach weil sie gut sind. Aber mir würde nie in den Sinn kommen, die Taten zu glorifizieren. Ich habe auch bei einigen Szenen der Kriegsfilmreihe Band of Brothers lachen müssen, einfach weil die Situationskomik da war. Und diese Fiumreihe handelt von den Schrecken des zweiten Weltkriegs. Sogar beim Film The D-Day, der noch in schwarzweiß ist - wie alt, das wieß ich gerade nicht - gibt es einige witzige Szenen, und der ist vom Drehzeitpunkit her noch relativ nahe am zweiten Weltkrieg. 
Ich will nicht immer Bierernst sein müssen. Ich will mich nicht betroffen fühlen müssen,wenn ich sage,mir gefällt die Stadt Braunau, weil dort doch Hitler herkommt. Ich will mich nicht betroffen fühlen müssen, wenn ich bei Traumschiff Surprise über den einen Bösewicht lachen muss, der vom Akzent her (das rollende R, die harte Aussprache) ja auch eine Parodie von Hitler sein könnte, und nicht nur eine Anspielung auf Darth Vader. Das finde ich einfach nicht richtig. 
Eine Sache mit einem gewissen Humor zu nehmen, aber trotzdem darüber nachzudenken, ist in keinster Weise mit Gleichgültigkeit zu verwechseln. >es ist einfach ein Zeichen dafür, dass man b eginnt, es zu verarbeiten. Und nach bald 70 Jahren ist es ja nun langsam an der Zeit, damit anzufangen.

>Edit: :@Über mir:
Du solltest das besser mit Ironie kennzeichnen, die Hälfte hier wirds nicht verstehen


----------



## Valdrasiala (26. April 2011)

Gauragar schrieb:


> Ob Schnottz nun wirklich Hitler darstellen soll oder vielmehr den Anführer der Nazis aus dem Film "Jäger des Verlorenen Schatzes" (der hatte natürlich einen "typisch deutschen" Namen, somit wäre Schnottz als Abwandlung von Schmitz wiederum erklärt), ist irrelevant, da hier eine Parodie parodiert wird.
> 
> Schon im Indy - Film gibt es einen Handlanger des Anführers. Und der hieß auch dort: Gobler. Kein Scherz, guckstu hier!
> 
> ...



Joa, ich habe auch Schnottz als den SS-Typen aus Indy mit seinem Handlanger Gobler gesehen. Und über den Wüstenfuchs habe ich ehrlichgesagt im deutschen Client nicht nachgedacht. Wenn ich den englischen Client hätte, wäre ich doch irgendwie über den Desert Fox gestolpert, denn dieser Begriff hat sich irgendwie mehr gefestigt. Für mich ist und bleibt Uldum eine Parodie auf die Indiana Jones Reihe (auch der gaaaanz neue Teil mit dem Kühlschrank bei der Atomexplosion - in Uldum die Auftakt-Quest).


----------



## Selsalo (26. April 2011)

Was die meisten hier verkennen, und was Anvy schon angemerkt hat, ist, dass die Natoinalsozialisten nicht die Schlimmsten waren, was den systematischen Völkermord anging.
Gucken wir nach Amerika, nach Australien oder nach Mittelamerika. Die Inka, die Indianer oder die Aboriginis sind auch teilweise systematisch gejagt worden und vernichtet worden. Aber da ja viele hier das "Industrielle" dahinter ansprechen, ein Beispiel dazu. Stalin hat *nach* dem Zweiten Weltkrieg in seinem ach so tollen kommunistischen Staat auch Millionen von Menschen, darunter auch sehr sehr viele Juden, in Sibirien in Arbeitslager gesteckt und sie schuften lassen, bis sie umgekippt sind.

Generell kann man natürlich sagen, die Herrschaftszeit Hitlers war einer der größten Schandflecke der Geschichte. Aber warum soll ich mich dafür schämen, Deutscher zu sein, wenn ein österreichischer größenwahnsinniger Landschaftsmaler vor knapp 80 Jahren meinte, die Welt zu erobern? Wenn jemand zu mir kommt und sagen würde, "Du bist am Mauerfall schuld!" könnte ich vielleicht noch irgendwoe akzeptieren. Aber mit dem Dritten Reich hat keiner von uns heute noch irgendwas am Hut!


----------



## dragonfire1803 (26. April 2011)

TertiumNoctis schrieb:


> Ich finds immer wieder amüsant wie sich manche Leute heute noch den Kopf darüber zerreißen.
> 
> Das ist nun schon über 60 Jahre her, wie lange sollen wir uns eigentlich dafür schuldig fühlen was dieses kleinhirn damals verbrochen hat ? Sollen sie doch nen Hitler Verschnitt in WoW einbauen, mich kratzt das nicht die Bohne. Ich lach über alles mögliche was mit Hitler zu tun hat. Klar es sind viele Menschen durch in gestorben aber dafür kann meine wenigkeit nun wirklich nichts. Soll ich mich dafür schuldig fühlen das ich deutscher bin ? Wenn ja dann frag ich mich wie schäbig sich ein Russe fühlen muss, oder ein Chinese. Denn durch Stalin und diesen Chinesen (name ist mir gerade entfallen) sind weit mehr Menschen umgekommen als durch Hitler.
> 
> ...



Eben ich finde das auch absolut albern. Warum nicht zugeben dürfen das man ein Deutscher ist? Wenn ein Türke zugibt aus der Türkei zu stammen oder ein Franzose zugibt aus Frankreich zu kommen ist das in Ordnung, aber wenn es ein Deutscher sagt dann ist er gleich ein Nazi und Rassist? Ist doch nun echt albern dieses Theater.

Rassismus ist ja nun absolut keine deutsche Erfindung, im Gegenteil in anderen Teilen der Erde gab es ihn schon viel früher...sogar schon bevor überhaupt an Hitler und co zu denken war...Ich denke da zB an den Ku-Klux-Klan, Sklavenhaltung und Rassentrennung. Das sind alles Szenarien aus den frühen Zeiten der USA.


----------



## Heavyimpact (26. April 2011)

rocksor schrieb:


> ... Sie wollten bis 1950 nahezu alle Juden überhaupt ausrotten...



Ich will ja nicht Klugscheißen, aber ich glaube es war schon 5 jahre früher vorbei. (1945)


----------



## Seleno (26. April 2011)

Also, ich finde diese Hommage an die Indiana Jones Filme genial. Hitler war ein idiot, warum also soll man ihn nicht persiflieren. 

BTT: Müssen sich die Leute eigentlich immer wenns nix gibt worüber man sich aufregen kann was suchen? Man kann sich auch anstellen, ist ja fast so schlimm wie letztens der Post im offiziellen Forum wo sich jemand darüber beschwert hat das er Tiere in WoW töten muss und er es als Veggie nicht mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann.............Leute wenn ihr Langeweile habt geht doch Grillen heute ist soooooo schönes Wetter


----------



## Derulu (26. April 2011)

Heavyimpact schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht Klugscheißen, aber ich glaube es war schon 5 jahre früher vorbei. (1945)



Aber die Planung ging bis 1950....


----------



## Boïndil_Zweiklinge (26. April 2011)

Hosaka schrieb:


> Der Mann hieß Mao Tse Tung und war wirklich noch schlimmer.



Sry wenn ich jetzt einen auf Klugscheißer mach, abe er hieß Mao Zedong.

@Topic Ich persönlich finde es jetzt auch net so schlimm.
Klar war die Zeit schrecklich und man sollte sie net vergessen, aber es ist Vergangenheit.
Man kann die Taten nicht mehr Ungeschehen machen, man kann nur verhindern, dass sie net wieder passieren.
Desweiteren hat doch eigentlich so gut wie jedes Land Dreck am stecken (außer die Schweiz^^).
Ob es jetzt China war oder die Jugoslawienkriege oder der Völkermord der Türken an den Armeniern, wo auch Millionen von Leute umkamen. Deshalb versteh ich net, wieso einige uns immernoch als Nazis beschimpfen, (z.B.: England) die haben doch auch Millionen von Menschen versklavt.


----------



## WotanGOP (26. April 2011)

Boïndil_Zweiklinge schrieb:


> Sry wenn ich jetzt einen auf Klugscheißer mach, abe er hieß Mao Zedong.


Dieter Nuhr sagt: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten! 

Ich zitiere Wikipedia:


> *Mao Zedong* (chin. &#27611;&#28580;&#26481; / &#27611;&#27901;&#19996;, _Máo Zéd&#333;ng_, W.-G. _Mao Tsê-tung_ oder *Mao Tse-tung*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es gibt zig verschiedene Schreibweisen für Mao. Hier aufgeführt sind nur ein paar. Mao Tse Tung ist also genauso korrekt wie Mao Zedong.
Wenn schon klugscheißen, dann richtig...


----------



## Sulaweyo (26. April 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Okay, eine ernst gemeinte Frage an dich. Warum? Warum soll ich mich als Österreicherin (sogar aus der Nähe von Braunau - Hitlers Geburtsort für euch unwissenden *g*) mehr schämen für etwas, das vor 60 Jahren passiert ist, als zB ein Amerikaner für das, was erst vor kurzem In Guantanamo/im Irak/in Vietnam (das ist auch erst 30 oder 40 Jahre her) passiert ist? Ich sehe den Unterschied nicht.
> Ja, es ist schrecklich,was damals passiert ist, daran zweifle ich nicht. Es sind schreckliche Dinge passiert, aber NICHT NUR von deutscher Seite her. Was die Russen in, ich glaube es war Preußen und Böhmen,g etan haben, war ebenso schrecklich. Was die Amerikaner in Hiroshima und Nagasaki getan hat, war mindestens so schrecklich, da die jetzt noch darunter leiden müssen. Die Atombombentests im Kalten Krieg, wo zehn-, wenn nicht hunderttausende amerikanische oder auch sowjetische Soldaten in den Folgejahren ihr Leben verloren hatten, weil die Wissenschaftler ihnen nichts von der Strahlung sagten, waren ebenso schrecklich. Die tschechischen Völkermorde an ihrem deutschen Bevölkerunsanteil nach dem WKII, die erst jetzt langsam aufkommen, sind ebenso schrecklich.
> Aber WIR sollen uns schuldbewusst geben und ja sensibel damit umgehen? Nein, Deutschland und Österreich sind mit sicherheit keine Unschuldslämmer, aber ich sehe nicht ein, dass wir uns wegen der Geschehnisse vor fast 70 Jahren als schwarze Schafe dahinstellen lassen.
> 
> ...




Dann will ich dir auch mal ernst antworten. Zum einen sage ich ganz deutlich, dass sich keiner mehr schämen soll. Ich glaube, das kann man aus meinem Post gar nicht falsch herauslesen. Ich verstehe jeden, der sich schämt aber ich sage nicht, dass die heute jungen Leute das auch tun sollen. Ich bin nur gegen das Verharmlosen und das Relativieren. Ich muss zu meiner Geschichte stehen können ohne immer diesen Drang verspüren zu wollen, den Amerikanern, Spaniern oder Chinesen ebenfalls Dinge vorzuwerfen. Darum geht es einfach nicht. Das wäscht unsere Hände nicht wieder rein, das andere auch schlimme Dinge getan haben. Und ich sehe schon einen riesigen Unterschied zwischen Guantanamo/Irak und den Verbrechen des 2. Weltkriegs. Die Juden sind kein Staat gewesen, die Terroranschläge verübt haben oder irgendwie sonst jemals anderen ethnischen Gruppen Gewalt zugefügt haben, der auch nur anstzweise rechtfertigen würde, dass ein ganzes Land sich am Völkermord beteiligt. Das ist so kranker Wahnsinn, ich persönlich kann mich da nur schämen. Die jüdische Bevölkerung bestand nicht aus Soldaten, es waren Menschen, die ganz normal mit den Deutschen zusammengelebt haben. Und auf einmal werden sie aus ihren Häusern gerissen, in Lagern zusammengefercht und industriell ermordet. 

Siehst du da keinen Unterschied? Und es geht hier nicht darum, ob die Amis Dreck am stecken haben, da sind wir uns wohl alle einig. Aber man muss doch seine Geschichte verarbeiten können ohne diese ewigen Vergleiche

Und warum würdest du dich nicht entschuldigen, davon abgesehen, dass du das ja auch gar nicht musst. Es wäre kein Zeichen von Erniedrigung, sondern von Größe.


----------



## Manaori (26. April 2011)

Sulaweyo schrieb:


> Dann will ich dir auch mal ernst antworten. Zum einen sage ich ganz deutlich, dass sich keiner mehr schämen soll. Ich glaube, das kann man aus meinem Post gar nicht falsch herauslesen. Ich verstehe jeden, der sich schämt aber ich sage nicht, dass die heute jungen Leute das auch tun sollen. Ich bin nur gegen das Verharmlosen und das Relativieren. Ich muss zu meiner Geschichte stehen können ohne immer diesen Drang verspüren zu wollen, den Amerikanern, Spaniern oder Chinesen ebenfalls Dinge vorzuwerfen. Darum geht es einfach nicht. Das wäscht unsere Hände nicht wieder rein, das andere auch schlimme Dinge getan haben. Und ich sehe schon einen riesigen Unterschied zwischen Guantanamo/Irak und den Verbrechen des 2. Weltkriegs. Die Juden sind kein Staat gewesen, die Terroranschläge verübt haben oder irgendwie sonst jemals anderen ethnischen Gruppen Gewalt zugefügt haben, der auch nur anstzweise rechtfertigen würde, dass ein ganzes Land sich am Völkermord beteiligt. Das ist so kranker Wahnsinn, ich persönlich kann mich da nur schämen. Die jüdische Bevölkerung bestand nicht aus Soldaten, es waren Menschen, die ganz normal mit den Deutschen zusammengelebt haben. Und auf einmal werden sie aus ihren Häusern gerissen, in Lagern zusammengefercht und industriell ermordet.
> 
> Siehst du da keinen Unterschied? Und es geht hier nicht darum, ob die Amis Dreck am stecken haben, da sind wir uns wohl alle einig. Aber man muss doch seine Geschichte verarbeiten können ohne diese ewigen Vergleiche
> 
> Und warum würdest du dich nicht entschuldigen, davon abgesehen, dass du das ja auch gar nicht musst. Es wäre kein Zeichen von Erniedrigung, sondern von Größe.



Doch, natürlich sehe ich einen Unterschied, jedoch sind mir in dem Moment schlichtweg keine besseren Beispiele aus der jüngeren Geschichte eingefallen, über die ich wirklich viel weiß. Das war ein Fehler meinerseits, tut mir Leid. 

Warum ich mich nicht entschuldigen würde? Weil es mir widerstrebt, die Schuld für Dinge auf mich zuladen, die ich nicht verbrochen habe. Ich würde sagen, es tut mir Leid, was mit seinem Volk geschehen ist, aber ich würde nie und nimmer mir selbst die Verantwortung dafür aufladen.

Mir ging es, wie gesagt, auch nicht darum, zu relativieren. Ich wollte lediglich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass wir nicht die einzigen sind, die in der Geschichte Mist gebaut haben, und ich darum nicht einsehe, dass wir als einzige jetzt noch mehr oder weniger das Opferlamm spielen und buckeln vor anderen Ländern, die rein theoretisch gesehen nicht besser sind.


----------



## -Ganka- (26. April 2011)

Solange kein Hakenkreuz dort vorhanden ist, habe ich kein Problem damit.

Kommt mal klar, das war alles vor 70 Jahren.


----------



## Fedaykin (26. April 2011)

Hab den Beitrag mal gemeldet. Die gesamte Diskussion gleitet ab und hat nichts mehr mit dem Ursprungsthema zu tun.


----------



## Figetftw! (26. April 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Erstens mal: Bruder im geiste, in meine Arme xD
> Zweitens, zum markierten Satz fällt mir doch glatt ein Zitat aus den Filmen.. oder BÜchern ein: "Angst vor einem Namen macht nur mehr Angst vor der Sache selbst."
> So und nicht anders. Denkt mal drüber nach



Jetzt rate doch mal wen sich die olle autorin als vorbild für ihre bösewichter genommen hat


----------



## Manaori (26. April 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Jetzt rate doch mal wen sich die olle autorin als vorbild für ihre bösewichter genommen hat



Dessen bin ich mir schon bewusst *g*
Wieso regt sich da eigentlihc keiner auf? Ist ja auch eine Anspielung in einer Kinderbuchserie...


----------



## Equitos (26. April 2011)

Ich will mich hier garnicht auf die vielen Vergleiche ect einlassen.
Einfach lächerlich was manche hier ablassen.

Zum Thema.
Habe die Questreihe immer wieder gerne gemacht, weil ich sie einfach spaßig finde.
Und nein, ich habe weder an Hitler, Himmler, Göbbels oder den ollen Hess denken müssen.

Aber ich möchte dem Themenersteller einmal etwas vorschlagen.

Stell Dir bitte Thilo Sarrazin mit dunkeln Haaren, ohne Brille und den Bart zurechtgestutz vor.
Also wenn der dann nicht wie unser alter Adolf aussieht xD.
Und sein Buchtitel "Deutschland schafft sich ab" würde dann auch noch passen.

Offtopic

Habe letztens einen Hunter namens Vernascher mit dem Begleiter Adolf gesehen.
Der Spieler dürfte bestimmt viel Spaß mit Flames und Co haben.


----------



## Nimbe (26. April 2011)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Sagen euch Stermann und Grissemann was? z.B. mit ihrer Deutschen Kochshow? Das ist wahre Satire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei das deutsche Telefonquiz lustiger ist xD


BTT: Meine Güte wie sich Leute aufregen über sowas.

Zurzeit sterben jede Minute Kinder in Afrika an Unterernährung. Interessiert euch das ? Nein!

Aber wehe eine Figur aus der Indiana Jones Reihe in Uldum sieht Hitler ähnlich uhuu da muss man wieder rumflennen.

Es scheint mir als würdet ihr *Krampfhaft versuchen* und ein schlechtes Gewissen zu machen, für Sachen die vor unserer Zeit passiert sind.


Lest mehr Zeitung, schaut mehr Nachrichten DAS sind Sachen worüber man jammern kann aber Hitler? Meine Güte Über 60 Jahre is der Scheiß her und noch immer sind wir die Bösen.


----------



## Figetftw! (26. April 2011)

Totebone schrieb:


> Denkt mal lieber an die Ausbeutung der Zentauren in Tausend Nadeln nach!
> Man versucht erst ihnen ihre Ölquellen abzukaufen, doch als sie nicht wollten haben wir dann einfach ausgebeutet und ihr Land verseucht mit dem Öl - sowas find ich viel schlimmer als die Nazi Anspielungen



Und das ist auch der sinn der hinter diesen Anspielungen steht


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (26. April 2011)

hab jetzt nochmal kurz über die Q-Reihe nachgedacht:
bei mir kein Wohlbehagen, sondern mich bei meinem DK drauf gefreut, daß die Q-Reihe kommt, denn sie ist für mich eine der besten und lustigsten von Cata, wenn nicht sogar von ganz WoW
und das hat nix mit Hitler oder so für mich zu tun, siehe mein Post von heute vormittag






Mike39 schrieb:


> Sowas verdient meiner Meinung nach mal echt nen Bann.



/sign


----------



## Trez (26. April 2011)

Mike39 schrieb:


> Sowas verdient meiner Meinung nach mal echt nen Bann.





> Pornographische Inhalte, rassistisches Gedankengut, Volksverhetzung, Aufruf zu gesetzwidrigen Handlungen (insbesondere zu Verstößen gegen das Urheberrechtsgesetz) und beleidigende Aussagen sind in unserer Gemeinschaft äußerst unerwünscht und führen gegebenenfalls zum Ausschluss aus der Community.



http://www.buffed.de/Netiquette/

Wenn du mir jetzt detailliert sagen kannst wogegen er verstoßen hat stimm ich dir zu.


----------



## Mike39 (26. April 2011)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Wieso weil er seine Meinung kund gibt? Weil es nicht deine Meinung ist?



Nein,weil er Hitler verherrlicht in meinen Augen und sowas in einem öffentlichen Forum nix zu suchen hat.


----------



## Manaori (26. April 2011)

Mike39 schrieb:


> Nein,weil er Hitler verherrlicht in meinen Augen und sowas in einem öffentlichen Forum nix zu suchen hat.



Warum? Weil er sagt, er sei ein Genie? Ich glaube, dem kann man nicht widersprechen. Der Mann war genial, nur leider auf eine eher traurige Art und Weise. Er und Göbbels (dessen Propagandamaschinerie hat viel ausgemacht) wussten ein ganzes Volk zu bewegen, zu blenden und aufzuhetzen, außerdem hatten sie ein Gefühl für den richtigen Zeitpunkt und und und... rein wissenschaftlich oder objektiv betrachtet, ja, der Mann war genial. 

Das finde ich keine Verherrlichung.

Der zweite SDatz, ja, der ist.... grenzwertig. Aber nicht bannberechtigt, finde ich.


----------



## Cavulon (26. April 2011)

Nur weil er die Ängste der Massen erkannt und sie mit falschen Versprechen mobilisieren konnte war er noch lange kein Genie. Sarrazins Buch hat sich ja auch tausendfach verkauft, weil es scheinbar einen Nerv getroffen hat. Und das Menschen eher zusammenhalten, wenn sie ein gemeinsames Feindbild haben ist soziologisch schon länger erwiesen, er hat sich also nur die Angst der Massen zu Nutze gemacht. 

Von daher ist der Beitrag nicht vlt Bannpflichtig, aber man sollte mal nachdenken...


----------



## Manaori (26. April 2011)

Cavulon schrieb:


> Nur weil er die Ängste der Massen erkannt und sie mit falschen Versprechen mobilisieren konnte war er noch lange kein Genie. Sarrazins Buch hat sich ja auch tausendfach verkauft, weil es scheinbar einen Nerv getroffen hat. Und das Menschen eher zusammenhalten, wenn sie ein gemeinsames Feindbild haben ist soziologisch schon länger erwiesen, er hat sich also nur die Angst der Massen zu Nutze gemacht.
> 
> Von daher ist der Beitrag nicht vlt Bannpflichtig, aber man sollte mal nachdenken...



Gut, das ist eine Streitfrage, weil jeder für sich Genie anders definiert  Darum sehe ich an diesem Punkt keinen Sinn, die Sache weiter zu diskutieren, da wir verschiedene Meinungen haben. Dass es zum Nachdenken anregen sollte, da hast du allerdings recht.


----------



## Cavulon (26. April 2011)

Ebenso ist es erwiesen, dass je länger eine Diskussion oder ein Chat läuft irgendwann Nazis das Thema werden (Quelle leider unbekannt)

Ich sage auch /vote for close..wir sind hier weit vom Thema abgerückt. Dazu gibt es eigentlich nix mehr zu sagen, Blizzard hat soviele Anspielungen, da fallen ein paar Nazis nicht weiter auf, vor allem, da sie ja eigentlich zu Indy gehören, egal.


----------



## Noxiel (26. April 2011)

Da es mir schlicht nicht möglich war, den Thread soweit von themenfremden Beiträgen zu bereinigen, ohne damit den ohnehin schwachen roten Faden der Diskussion zu beschädigen, schließe ich an dieser Stelle ab.




Hitler als Genie zu bezeichnen, weil er neben seinen Allmachtsfantasien ein ganz passabler Redner war und die Massen begeistern konnte, lässt doch tief blicken, wie schlecht bei einigen Usern geschichtliche Zusammenhänge erklärt wurden. Ich bin als Moderator zur Sachlichkeit angehalten, aber wir mir gerade die Krawatte schwillt, ist das nur schwer damit in Einklang zu bringen. 

Hier ist zu, aber als kleine Erinnerung nochmals die Netiquette.

http://www.buffed.de/Netiquette


----------

